# Knowing when to back off?



## gambatte (8 Feb 2012)

I guess when you're used to looking for opportunities to fit in training around family commitments, one of the hardest things can be to decide not to?
I've had a cough for the last few weeks. Nothing serious. It's not stopped me, I've carried on, doing the Tigger Tor fell race a couple of weeks ago. A nice muddy run of 9-10 miles over the Peak district, in snow :-) A great race
A tender lower back in the next few days kept me down, but not out. Still fitting in sessions.
However, I'm currently laying off. The family brought more virii into the house and the colds turning a little nastier, sitting firmer in my sinus' and threatening to move onto my chest.
I could go out and carry on, but I figure its better to take the hint. The wee cough heralds a week off.


----------



## xxmimixx (8 Feb 2012)

Is always good when you listen to your body and restrain yourself in taking part in activity. It is horrible to take a 'forced' rest  when you really want to but your body doesnt agree. As rocky says some rest wont harm your overall fitness, try to enjoy it and hopefully you'll be back on form sooner than you think


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Feb 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, good idea. It's always a bummer when this happens but its better to take a week off than be laid up for a month when the weather gets warmer. One week's rest in early Feb won't make any difference to your performance in July/August. Hope you feel better soon.


 
+1


----------



## Bman (8 Feb 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, good idea. It's always a bummer when this happens but its better to take a week off than be laid up for a month when the weather gets warmer. *One week's rest in early Feb won't make any difference to your performance in July/August.* Hope you feel better soon.


 
If anything, it'll give a positive difference.


----------

